# Camera's Under $200



## 57770 (Nov 14, 2012)

RcScRs said:


> Any recommendations? It will mostly be used to take photos of tank life and videos for some projects. 1080P is a must. Thanks all!


Camera for Video Camera?

My suggestion, choose a good camera or get a good video camera. Don't get something that is going to do both. If you want that use an iPhone or similar.


----------

